# Air Vents



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi, i have today picked up my new 4ft Vivarium and noticed there is no white air vents in it.
Am assumeing there ment to be there ? how many should there be and were should they be positioned ?


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Typically most vivs come with four, one in each corner.

4 x WHITE VIVARIUM \ CARAVAN 75mm INSECT AIR VENTS Highest Air Flow | eBay


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info, ive ordered some.


----------



## Exzhal (Jul 13, 2012)

Just make sure you don't make the mistake I made early last year and put them on backwards or you'll come back to find your snake has pushed them off and gone for a walk :whistling2:


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

Exzhal said:


> Just make sure you don't make the mistake I made early last year and put them on backwards or you'll come back to find your snake has pushed them off and gone for a walk :whistling2:


opps :lol2:


----------



## paul3col (Feb 9, 2013)

Exzhal said:


> Just make sure you don't make the mistake I made early last year and put them on backwards or you'll come back to find your snake has pushed them off and gone for a walk :whistling2:


You're not the first or the last to do that.


----------



## Hamish198 (Apr 20, 2010)

Isn't it safe to say that the amount of vents depends on what animals you're intending on keeping in the viv.....As they don't all have the same humidity requirements ? More vents for a lower humidity and less for a higher ?

Hamish.


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

*Vents*

Hamish is completely right, what are you putting in there?
In most cases more the better! and if your worried about them falling out put a couple of spots of silicone on first


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

Even high humidity species should have plenty of ventilation, you need to find another way to keep humidity up rather then lack of vents. Really you want vents top and bottom 3 across the top (at least) and 3 across the bottom (left, centre and right) the more the better. The reason is more air circulation then it is to do with humidity, yes you will likely need to mist more but your animal will be healthier for it (look at exo terras, used to keep frogs etc, high humidity species, and exo terras are one of the best ventilated setups available)


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

Also what make viv is it? the new vivexotics VIVA range, have vents in the glass rails and not in the back wall?


----------



## djultimate (Jan 29, 2013)

RLS said:


> Also what make viv is it? the new vivexotics VIVA range, have vents in the glass rails and not in the back wall?


its a 4ft Vivexotic . i purchased some vents from B&Q and put 3 a third of the way up


----------



## RLS (Feb 21, 2013)

djultimate said:


> its a 4ft Vivexotic . i purchased some vents from B&Q and put 3 a third of the way up


Either its a error while manufacturing or its there new line with aluminium fronts, the fronts are fairly well ventilated for most species, but the rear vents will definatly help with getting more air flow through the viv  Ideally you want vents top and bottom though (cool air in the bottom, warm air out the top, this causes a current through the viv which causes the circulation). But like i said, if its there new viva range with the aluminium fronts, i wouldn't worry about your circulation, there's a video on YouTube which i don't have time to search "viv exotic VIVA" showing there new line of vivs, their new fronts and how well the circulate in comparison to there old style vents, they are pretty impressive in all fairness!


----------

